# Ignored user's thread appears



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Is this right?
I have been much happier since I turned on Ignore for a specific user.
today when I signed in, a new thread that user started appeared.
I am confused.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Unfortunately ignoring a user does not hide threads they start - it only hides their posts. If you go into that thread, the first post will be ignored.


----------

